# My exhaust Quote



## SilverSentra99 (Oct 23, 2002)

I have a 99 Sentra GXE LE it needs a exhaust upgrade. I decided to go to a local shop and have a exhaust system quoted to me. i been reading you alls expertice on the subject and decide Hot Shot is the way to go . He couldnt get the whole system just the header for me at $400. then he said he could get greddy Cat Back Fully Stainless Steel for $490. and installation would take 2-3 hrs, at $50 per hr. so needless to say its gonna cost.
So i was wondering is this a normal price or is he bs. this is a well known place for imports down here. but its the first place to actually not give me shit cause im in a sentra. they sport mad hondas down here. What did you pay for your exhaust . and did it give you the gain you expected im thinking of getting a 2002 or so Se or SE-r next year should i wait, oh and its an automatic. i just might learn a stick for my next car.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

im planning to pay 580+ on my stromung cat back, and im gonna do the install myself cause exhausts are easy if you have the tools (or a friend). so if you know someone with a lift you can do it cheaper or for free.

search around here for dynos of exhausts on your year car. for my exhaust im expecting 5-12 hp to the wheels.

about your next car: get a stick to save you a grand$ . i suggest trying to drive stick for a while cause you might not like it when your tired.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

2-3 hours to install an exhaust, especially a Greddy is feeding you a line of shit. It takes longer to put the damn car on the lift than it does to install the exhaust system from Greddy. We charge no more than $40 to install a cat back exhaust. You could do it yourself in your driveway if you had some basic tools and a jack and stands.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I hope he was talking about the header included in the 3-4 hour install, and even that is just being safe.


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

a header install should be no more than $65 - $85. Its very simple. If your mechanic has the right tools it should go fast.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

the greddy might be too big of a diameter for your car if u have a gxe
go with a stromung catback which is 2" and a hot shot header


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

50 bucks an hour is about right for labor and 3 hours isnt too bad. Just wait for them to finish the job and then you know how many hours they really spent on it  I would just do it myself tho.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Stromung costs less than $580 it's about $515 base with about $40 for a resonator if you choose to get one. You should try installing it yourself. I did mine and it took me about 2 hours (of course, I had access to a lift and an impact wrench, but it shouldn't take you more than 3 hours or so.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i know that stromung costs less than 580 , i just added CA tax and the resonator, with the install by me.

just to clear things up.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

my local shop told me it would it would take them 7 hours to install a header on my car (once i convinced them that one exsisted), at 50 bucks an hour, i told the guy your out of your mind and that id do it myself, then started laughing my ass off and hung up the phone!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

landlord, what header are u putting on, is it legal?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

a local shop charged me like 40$ to install a catback system on my car, it took them about 45 minutes.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *landlord, what header are u putting on, is it legal? *


etheir hot shot or or what was it called not obx but..... damn cant remember now. anyway nothing on my car is really legal, never really cared, no emisions test out here, and the locall authorities dont really care.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

landlord said:


> *my local shop told me it would it would take them 7 hours to install a header on my car (once i convinced them that one exsisted), at 50 bucks an hour, i told the guy your out of your mind and that id do it myself, then started laughing my ass off and hung up the phone! *


7 hours??? maybe...if they are blindfolded...lol


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

is the HS header CARB exempt? cuz i know you have to get an SE-R cat for a ga16de, and im sure the CARB people wouldnt be too happy w/ that.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

landlord said:


> *etheir hot shot or or what was it called not obx but..... damn cant remember now. anyway nothing on my car is really legal, never really cared, no emisions test out here, and the locall authorities dont really care. *


focuz thats it... i remember now! a little off topic but still exaust, can you just buy the turbo manifold only from hot shot? i cant seem to save money, so i think i should buy it piece by piece.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

> my local shop told me it would it would take them 7 hours to install a header on my car (once i convinced them that one exsisted), at 50 bucks an hour, i told the guy your out of your mind and that id do it myself, then started laughing my ass off and hung up the phone!


WOW! ive built and installed exhausts from scratch in less time and for less $ than that.


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

You could easily install the header and all the way back yourself, hardest part about installing one is cracking the bolts loose to remove the factory parts and that's about it, heh. The prices for the equipment sound a little bit high but they're not too far off I guess, probably depends a bit on region.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Greddy doesnt make an exhaust for the B14 GA16DE, i emailed them a few weeks ago and they said there wasnt any interest in fixing up these cars. I replied with http://www.sentra.net http://www.nissanperformancemag.com. They never replied. I was also thinking of getting a whole bunch of people to flood their email accounts with emails about making a catback exhaust but i doubt that would work. 

Anyways, I am getting an N1 muffler brand new for $180 from Pablo and will be getting 2" mandrel bends soon. Buy the parts yourself and then take them to a shop so that they can cut and section them. Save your self some money.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Cat-Backs are probably the easiest insall you could do by yourself. The only problems you will run into are getting the old exhuast out. The bolts that held the piping to the cat were rusted so that took about 1-2 hrs to get off. From there i got the new on in 30 mins.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *Greddy doesnt make an exhaust for the B14 GA16DE, i emailed them a few weeks ago and they said there wasnt any interest in fixing up these cars.*


yeah i called them on that about 2 years ago. they said that it would work but u had to modify a little because the cats are in different places between the two cars. that is what they told me so im not sure if there is any truth to it. oh and by the way... that would void the warranty


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Okay, there was a thread in which Wes explained about using Greddy exhausts. Actually any B14 SE-R exhaust will fit a GA16DE powered car with little to no modifications. Only problem is, that the piping is 60mm, too big for an N/A GA16. From what ive read, the greddy exhaust will fit a B14 GA16de federal model car. 
The 2nd cat (under the car), is the same in the GA's and the SR20.


----------

